# What is in this bottle?



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've just found this bottle in my cupboard. I'm pretty sure I bought it from C&S (hence my post here). I've no idea what it is!










It's fairly viscous, like cheap washing-up liquid. Foams when shaken. Has a faint smell of ammonia.

Any thoughts?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Mini_Nigel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just found this bottle in my cupboard. I'm pretty sure I bought it from C&S (hence my post here). I've no idea what it is!
> 
> ...


Einszett Anti Insect?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL could be anti insect


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Einszett Anti Insect?


Beat me too it


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> LOL could be anti insect


Good, that's what I thought it might be, I was pretty sure I bought some.

I guess it is concentrate, how do I use it?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mini_Nigel said:


> Good, that's what I thought it might be, I was pretty sure I bought some.
> 
> I guess it is concentrate, how do I use it?


Mix it up between 1:20 to 1:40 and spray it on. Leave to dwell for a few minutes and then rinse off.

That should do it 

Johnny


----------

